# AC-144-50 Electric propulsion system



## Lauris (Dec 6, 2009)

Good day everyone. 
I want to introduce our made Electric propulsion system AC-144-50. Finally at least some information about it you can read in English. More detailed information about system specifications, availability and other questions over e-mail [email protected] or [email protected] . 










Same system is currently is using in our Renault Espace still with lead-acid batteries for testing and looking forward to change them to lithium-ion batteries. 

Some information about how our propulsion system is working in Renault Espace: 
at 60Km/h it uses 6,5KW, 
at 90Km/h - 22KW, 
we predict that at full 50KW ecpace would run at about 120Km/h, but since we can't reach max controller power for at least bit longer time we still can't say it is going at this speed. 
With our lead acid batteries all car weights about 1200-1300Kg.

50KW system weights about 62Kg. Controller 12Kg and 50Kg electric motor. 

We are planing that this system might cost 3000-3500Eur, shipping and taxes not included. 


Sincerely, Laurynas Klimavicius 
"Emduro Engineerig Solutions" PLC, Lithuania.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Lauris said:


> We are planing that this system might cost 3000-3500Eur, shipping and taxes not included. ....


That's a pretty competitive price for an AC system... have you looked into getting the protect certified with an "E" mark for EMC and safety compliance under CE directives 2004/108/EC and 2006/95/EC and/or 93/465/EEC? Looks daunting... similar regulations in the US are being contemplated (SAE J515/5 I believe) but not yet in force. Selling EV stuff in the EU is definitely not EZ...


----------



## MJ Monterey (Aug 20, 2009)

Can you point us toward motor info?

What is the motor/drive graphic at the top of your page?

Jack


----------



## Lauris (Dec 6, 2009)

There is some discussion about our system there, and no our page motor image isn't that what we supply with our controller. As a matter of fact you will find in that other forum that motor for our system is usual AC 3-phase motor rewound for low voltage.

About EMC protection will let you know what is the situation.

Laurynas Klimavicius 
"Emduro Engineerig Solutions" PLC, Lithuania.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

3000 Euro = ~4500 USD

for 50kw = 67hp

http://www.electricmotorsport.com/store/ems_ev_parts_motors_ac-induction.php

AC-50 

4500$ USD

52hp 115ftlbs @ 6500rpm

I concur, good pricing...


----------

